# Eclipse und Constructor-Parameter



## DEvent (16. Aug 2008)

Hallo
ich tippe pro Projekt wahrscheinlich 1000mal sowas ein:

```
class Foo
{
    public Foo(foo, bar, foobar, ...)
    {
        this.foo = foo;
        this.bar = bar;
        this.foobar = foobar;
        // usw.
    }
}
```

Also die Parameter im Constructor den Feldern der Klasse zuzuweisen.
Gibt es in Eclipse irgendein Trick, damit mir das die IDE automatisch generiert?
Convert-Parameters-To-Fields-Trick?

Ich waehre echt dankbar dafuer.


----------



## musiKk (16. Aug 2008)

Source - Generate Constructor using Fields


----------



## Kim Stebel (17. Aug 2008)

oder du wechselst zu scala...
da kannst du sowas schreiben:
class Foo(a:int, b:string)


----------



## foobar (17. Aug 2008)

Wie bereits genannt entweder Generate Constructor using Fields oder Generate Constructor from Superclass.
Alternativ kannst du auch den Quickfix mit Alt+1 nutzen nachdem du die Parameter getippt hast. Da gibt es dann die Möglichkeit die Parameter einem neuen oder bereits bestehenden Field zu zuweisen.


----------



## DEvent (18. Aug 2008)

danke


----------

